# How much can FTP be improved?



## kingfisher

I'm just finishing my first 4-week base cycle (3 weeks base/1 week R&R). I did a 20 minute FTP test, with average power of 310, which translates to a 295 FTP. 

I'm 39, and slightly heavy for my build at 165lbs. 2011 will be my fourth year cycling, and my third racing. I've never had a very structured training program. I try loosely throughout the season to build and recover, but I've never been very consistent. 

So, I'm wondering with a careful, consistent, structured program how much the FTP could be improved. I have about 15 hr/week to ride. I realize that some of this is athlete specific, but are there common bounds for improvement? Is 10% a big gain for someone at my level?


----------



## murbike

11111


----------



## crankles

it's a vague question given there's no timeline for the goal or what your progression has been over the last three years, but saying that, a 10% increase in FTP alone is a lot for an athlete in top condition.

However, a 10% increase in W/Kg is doable. 

W/kg now is 3.93. 

drop 7lbs to 10lbs and get your FTP to 300-306 in the next 3-4 months. bingo. W/k is now 4.2-4.3.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST

I have seen anywhere between a 5% and a 50% increase in FTP over 3 months.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> I have seen anywhere between a 5% and a 50% increase in FTP over 3 months.


Nice range.

I'd say 10% is a lofty but solid goal for the OP.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST

iliveonnitro said:


> Nice range.
> 
> I'd say 10% is a lofty but solid goal for the OP.


Yeah, it's one of the most common questions I get.

The answer of course is no-one can ever know what's possible without some prior knowledge of the person in question. It depends on so many things, some of which are in the athlete's control (e.g. how well they train, how determined they are to make the sacrifices), some which are not (e.g. genetics, sleep deprivation due to babies in the house) and the athlete's prior/current status (e.g. training history, other non-bike activity and current relative state of fitness).

I prefer not to set limits. Rather the goal(s) should be to perform quality training, look after your diet and recovery, and FTP will end up wherever it ends up.


----------



## kingfisher

Hey guys, this is helpful. In asking the question, I was thinking about improvement over the course of the 2011 season. I think if I had a huge amount of natural talent, it would have manifest itself by now, so I'm probably on the lower end of potential improvement. 

I agree that the best thing to do will be to try a consistent program this season, and see what happens.


----------



## iliveonnitro

kingfisher said:


> Hey guys, this is helpful. In asking the question, I was thinking about improvement over the course of the 2011 season. I think if I had a huge amount of natural talent, it would have manifest itself by now, so I'm probably on the lower end of potential improvement.
> 
> I agree that the best thing to do will be to try a consistent program this season, and see what happens.


From the Bureau of Made-Up Statistics, I'd say at least 80% of cat4/5 races are won just by being smart, with the other 20% dealing with fitness. Make tactics 70% for cat3, 20% for cat2, and 50% for cat1. The pros are pretty different.

Of course, if you don't have the fitness to keep up you won't win it. But if you have the fitness to keep up (not even being stellar or "good"), it's mostly just tactics.


----------



## Creakyknees

One way to find out would be to do Dr. Tabata's regimen, no?


----------

